# 10 Great Avenues Of The World



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I agree...noone is waying Toronto is crap. But we are comparing a lot of cities here, NYC, Paris, Milan, Tokyo, etc.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Pincio said:


> As I said to you: nothing special.
> Nothing compared with Via Montenapoleone.
> 
> *Bahnhofstrasse (Zurich)*
> ...



you are a brand *****.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love the indignant anger such rankings always cause! Even a conspiracy theory
revolving around the Western hemisphere...... too funny! :lol: 
It is just a shopping list. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Taller said:


> It is just a shopping list. Take it with a grain of salt.


Where's the fun in that?

:d


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

An expensive shopping list at that.

Wise and penny-pinching consumers like me know to avoid 5th Avenue at all costs! 

You could just go to Chinatown or even somewhere in Brooklyn and find the same thing at a lower price.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

True, but high rollers don't want to be "seen" in Chinatown and Brooklyn shopping do they?


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

TenRot said:


> An expensive shopping list at that.
> 
> Wise and penny-pinching consumers like me know to avoid 5th Avenue at all costs!
> 
> You could just go to Chinatown or even somewhere in Brooklyn and find the same thing at a lower price.


It's not always a question of not being able to afford items in London, it's a case of some shops are exclusive and are quite selective as to their clientele.

The singer Madonna was famously told to leave a shop in London. :lol:

As for high rollers, there are plenty of extremely rich people in cities such as London and New York.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

David Beckham's application to M1NT was also famously rejected.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

I read the thread:

_A Swiss-based magazine has recently chosen the following avenues as *the ten great destinations of the world* (in alphabetical order) *when it comes to shopping.*_

Via Montenapoleone (Milan) is full of shops and boutique, and it should be surely in the top ten. Every italian forumer think that, Milan is one of the 3or4 places on earth in wich you can find not only fashion stores, but also boutique, fashion designers, stylists, dressmakers, etc.
Prada, Armani, D&G, Versace, Valentino, Cavalli, Krizia, Missoni, Ferrè, Trussardi, and some others brands, they all come from Milan. I don't think there are so much cities on earth that have a list of brands like that. Maybe they have the fashion shops, but not the stylists. If you want to be the first buyer of the last collection of the most important brands you have to go to Paris, London, New York and Milan.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Pincio said:


> I read the thread:
> 
> _A Swiss-based magazine has recently chosen the following avenues as *the ten great destinations of the world* (in alphabetical order) *when it comes to shopping.*_
> 
> ...


Does the Via Montenapoleone offer anything other than high-end clothing stores?

If it does not, I think there-in may lie the answer to your question "Why the flaming **** is Milan not in the list?"...


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

The world's best avenue is CHAMPS ELYSES


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

beirut guy said:


> The world's best avenue is CHAMPS ELYSES


Yea ok buddy..it's Via Montenapoleone hands down.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Champs Elyses is a lovely boulevard, and come November London
and Paris will be just over two hours away by train.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Why is it that a list does not have OMOTESANDO of Tokyo? 

It is totally funny list.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

Taller said:


> I love the indignant anger such rankings always cause! Even a conspiracy theory
> revolving around the Western hemisphere...... too funny! :lol:
> It is just a shopping list. Take it with a grain of salt.


hehe... so true, - who can really say they give this much of a toss about this?  
You get more lists of this, that or another in a week on these forums then most people take dumps in their lifetimes. 

I don't take a single seriously.


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

My favourites:
*Champs Elisees (Paris)*

*Bond Street (London)*

*Nowy Świat (Warsaw)*










*Gediminas Avenue (Vilnius)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Pincio said:


> 1) The Fashion Capitals are 3: Paris, Milan and New York. And Maybe London (the 4th).
> I don't see Milan in this list, so this is an incorrect list.


No, the capital of the fashion is Tokyo and NY.

It is strange that there is not MIDOUSUZI of Osaka.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

The all of you will not have come to Tokyo. 
You will be surprised if You come to Tokyo.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Tokyo is indeed in a class of its own (not that its higher up than others) but I guess in this way, a lot of places are in a class of their own. 

Many cities in the world have their own special (if not unique) characteristics, while others attempt to copy them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

secondcity1 said:


> A Swiss-based magazine has recently chosen the following avenues as the ten great destinations of the world (in alphabetical order) when it comes to shopping.
> 1. BAHNHOFSTRASSE, Zurich
> 2. BLOOR STREET, Toronto
> 3. BOND STREET, London
> ...


correct list.

1. GINZA DISTRICT, Tokyo
2. OMOTESAUDO and HARAJUKU DISTRICT, Tokyo
3. SHINJUKU, Tokyo
4. SHIBUYA, Tokyo
5. MIDOUSUZI and SHINSAIBASHI and NANBA DISTRICT, Osaka
6. UMEDA DISTRICT, Osaka
7. BAHNHOFSTRASSE, Zurich
8. BLOOR STREET, Toronto
9. BOND STREET, London
10. CHAMPS ELYSEES, Paris
11. FIFTH AVENUE, New York 
12. MICHIGAN AVENUE, Chicago
13. NANJNG ROAD, Shanghai
14. ORCHARD ROAD, Singapore
16. RODEO DRIVE, Beverly Hills


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
This is not a fashion clothes :lol:


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *Brad bid*


 Did you mean *Brad Pitt* by any chance? :lol: :hilarious


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*This is Rome*


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

HANAE MORI (森英恵)

























Comme des Garcons（川久保玲） 

























COMME CA DU MODE（川久保玲）












Richest cities and urban areas in 2005
Rank City/Urban area Country GDP in US$bn 
*1 Tokyo Japan 1191* 
2 New York USA 1133 
3 Los Angeles USA 639 
4 Chicago USA 460 
5 Paris France 460 
6 London UK 452 
7 Osaka/Kobe Japan 341 
8 Mexico City Mexico 315 
9 Philadelphia USA 312 
10 Washington DC USA 299 
11 Boston USA 290 
12 Dallas/Fort Worth USA 268 
13 Buenos Aires Argentina 245 
14 Hong Kong China 244 
15 San Francisco/Oakland USA 242 
16 Atlanta USA 236 
17 Houston USA 235 
18 Miami USA 231 
19 Sao Paulo Brazil 225 
20 Seoul South Korea 218 
21 Toronto Canada 209 
22 Detroit USA 203 
23 Madrid Spain 188 
24 Seattle USA 186 
25 Moscow Russia 181 
26 Sydney Australia 172 
27 Phoenix USA 156 
28 Minneapolis USA 155 
29 San Diego USA 153 
30 Rio de Janeiro Brazil 141 
31 Barcelona Spain 140 
32 Shanghai China 139 
33 Melbourne Australia 135 
34 Istanbul Turkey 133 
35 Denver USA 130 
36 Singapore Singapore 129 
37 Mumbai India 126 
38 Rome Italy 123 
http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/richest-cities-2005.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Fede_Milan said:


>



Is this the underwear which I washed too much?:lol: :nuts:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

No, it's something like this










:lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

The Gothic Lolita fashion which is popular among a Japanese girl. 



























The French youth is excited at Gothic Lolita fashion and Japanese culture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjBYQXjBZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuVsalC_DCU&mode=related&search=


----------

